# Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)



## gecco (13. Mai 2016)

*Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

So,ich stecke gerade in einem Dilemma möchte mir eine neue Graka und einen neuen Monitor kaufen!
Ich bin noch sehr am überlegen 27-28 Zoll mit besserer Auflösung in 16:9 Format oder 29-34 Zoll mir geringer Auflösung in 21:9 Format!
Preisbudget so günstig wie möglich,so teuer wie nötig!(max 550 Euro)
Graka wird wahrscheinlich eine R9 390X oder eine Fury,das ich ja beim Monitor mit AMD Freesync nutzen könnte,obs was bringt weiss ich nicht!
Nvidia Gsync steht eher nicht zur Debatte weil die Monitore sehr teuer sind!
Auflösung soll auf jeden Fall 2560x1440 oder höher sein!

Eine grundlegende Frage habe ich noch was ist wenn die Graka viel potenter ist als der Monitor Auflösung hat,ist das sinnvoll?

Des weiteren soll der Monitor eine gute Farbwiedergabe haben und schnell sein!

Viele schwören schon auf das neue Format(21:9),29 Zoll ist mir aber von der Höhe(sichtfeld) fast zu klein(so hoch wie mein jetziger 22 Zöller)der 34 Zöller hat gut 4 cm mehr Sichthöhe aber dann ist der Monitor schon richtig breit und um den Preis(max 550)ist die Auflösung max 2560x1080!
Bei einem 27 oder 28 Zöller mit 16:9 hätte ich eine bessere Auflösung aber leider nicht diese extreme Breite!
Ich weiss nicht ob es wegen der Bildwiederhohlrate so gravierend ist ob der Monitor 60 oder 75 Hz hat?
Ich tendiere zu LG oder Asus,bin aber für alles offen!
Asus und die anderen haben ein TN Panel,nur LG hat ein IPS Panel!

LCD-Monitore mit Hersteller: ASUS/BenQ/iiyama/LG/Samsung, Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 34", Format: 21:9/16:9, Auflösung: 2560x1080/2560x1440/2560x1600/3280x2048/3440x1440/3840x2160/4096x2160, Helligkeit: ab 300cd/m², Adaptive Synchronisation: AMD
Wer hat einen so gesuchten Monitor bzw kann mir was dazu verklickern?Danke


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

Also wenn du min. WQHD willst fallen schonmal alle 29" 21:9 raus sowie die 34" mit 2560x1080p.
- 550€ vielleicht noch bissel luft nach oben?
Fallen schonmal 4k 21:9 auch weg ergo fallen alle 21:9 weg weils entweder an Auflösung oder Preis scheitert.

Aber nochwas zu 21:9 nice isses schon pers. kann ich den LG 34UC88 empfhelen super teil.(aber Preislich auch teurer und auch nicht verfügbar grad warte eig. auch noch drauf das ich nen neuen bekomme)
Nur leider muss man drauf achten ob 75Hz geht irgentwie verpennt LG da was meiner hatte da skipping egal wie ichs gedreht hab.
Und wichtig ist das 21:9 nicht Plug&Play ist du musst schon manche Spiele selber anpassen über Exe,Inidatei (Ja auch große Titel DS3 z.b ist schonmal eins von den neuen die es nicht ohne selbst hand anlegen snacken).
Und manche Games wollens garnicht.

Zu 4k musste halt bedenken das nicht alles in super duper Ultra einstellung geht und du da auch abstrieche hinnehmen musst auch mit einer 390X!
Deshalb würd ich bei 4K auch nix ohne Freesync nehmen.
Weil es Bild trotz 40/50FPS smooth rüber kommt(das sieht aber jeder anders)

Normal bleibt bei dir nur 4K 16:9 über denne.. Asus würde ich meiden.
Der LG Electronics 27UD68P-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Ist der neuste von LG hat 4K ist kalibriert hat Freesync und ein extrem schmalen Rahmen noch dazu und soll 72Hz snacken ohne Skip.

Also den würde ich in de engeren wahl ziehen.

Ja 75Hz machen schon was aus also ich merke es auf jedenfall..ist immer hin alles besser als 60Hz.^^


----------



## gecco (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen deinem  LG Electronics 27UD68P-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
und dem 
LG Electronics 27MU67-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

Der UM  ist der Vorgänger und hat dickeren Rahmen und das gute aber schlechtere panel als der UD68P wenn man die vergleichstest glauben schenken kann.

Was nicht heist das es grottig ist vom UM blos das Panel vom UD soll deutlich besseres Schwarz liefern und somit auch bessere Farbwiedergabe wie gegsagt alles nur aus *amateurtests* gezogen.
Im HWL Forum hat jemand auch nen ersten eindruck zu geschrieben da kommt nächste Woche noch etwas mehr von dem user ist aber jetzt schon begeistert von.

Ich kann jetzt nur vom UC88 auch der neuste von LG was zu sagen und da waren die SW für ein IPS echt sehr gut beste was ich gesehen hab(IPS bereich)  und Farben sowieso.


----------



## gecco (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

Und wie wäre der?Super Auflösung hat aber TN Panel?
*ASUS PB287Q 28" (90LM00R0-B02170)                 *
Und Schrift wird anscheinend sehr klein dargestellt!2mm???
Wird bei dem   LG Electronics 27UD68P-B
Schrift auch so klein dagestellt?
Irgendwie ist zu hohe Auflösung auch ein Fluch!
Was nutzt mir ein superscharfer Monitor zum zocken wenn ich nicht mal Internetseiten lesen kann!
Ich will einen relativ grossen scharfen bezahlbaren Monitor 27-34 Zoll hauptsächlich zum Internetseiten schauen aber auch für Videos und auch zum zocken!Gibts so was nicht?

Vielleicht ist es doch besser einen mit einer Auflösung von   2560x1080     2560x1440     2560x1600     3440x1440 bei nur 27-28 Zoll?

Sitrzabstand beträgt 60-70cm!

Ich bin am entscheiden zwischen einem 

LG 34UM68 (2560x1080, 21:9 )riesiges Bild(Bildfläche 79,4 x 34cm) schlechtere Auflösung!
und einem 
LG 27UD68 (3840x2160, 16:9 )kleineres Bild(Bildfläche 60 x 33,6cm) bessere Auflösung!
Die Bilfläche spricht dür den UM die Auflösung für den UD!
Ein Kaufkriterium ist sicher der Preis von max 550 Euro,aber mehr will ich sicher nicht ausgeben,bin schon meilenweit von meinem Budget weg,Graka muss ich auch noch kaufen!

zum surfen Videoschauen und für Grafik sind die glaub ich super,wie siehts mit zocken aus,sind die schnell genug?Sieht man beim 34UM68 die Pixel bei dem Abstand,macht dann eine R9 390X Sinn?

Wer hat eins von den Teilen und kann mir was erzählen darüber


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

In 27" wäre meine Meinung nach WQHD dafür am besten, sowie UWQHD in 34"


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

Also 60-70cm sind für 34" und 2560x1080p viel zu wenig und wirkt matschig ich bin damit nicht klar gekommen.
Auch spiele wirkten so als ob 0AA an wär das war einfach nicht zu gebrauchen(denke drann das nur meine Meinung und Ansicht/Erfahrung der nächste kommt und sagt er sitzt 40cm davor und meint ist scharf und nicht pixelig^^)
Im gegensatz zum UD ist das wie Tag und Nacht schon allein die sehr vorgehobenen Details wird ein schmaus in Games sein durch 4K.
Es ist dann alles wie *gedruckt* und glasklar beim Surfen.
Und ganz zur not kann man ja etwas skalieren wenns doch zu klein sein sollte was ich mir bei 60cm aber nicht vorstellen kann.
Und da würde auch 60cm gut passen.

Dafür brauch aber 4K auch mehr Power als 2560x1080 was auch mit ner 390X nicht unmöglich ist du musst natürlich bedenken das Ultra dann aber ausfällt.

Musst du wissen was dir wichtiger ist aber mMn kauft man nur einmal in 5Jahre ein Monitor wenn nicht noch länger bis was neues OLED z.b gibt und da noch auf FullHD setzen find ich nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
WQHD passt antürlich auch super zu 27" keine Frage aber da wüsst ich ehrlich gesagt kein brauchbaren grad für 550€(mit Sync) ausser von Asus aber den kannste in de Tonne treten.

Bei 21:9 hättest halt mehr sicht in Games aber wie gesagt ist das echt nicht immer Plug&Play also da muss man auch die lust haben sich mit zu beschäftigen und die Games halt austricksen.
Oder vorher schauen welche spiele man spielt und gucken ob die das auch so snacken oder mit fixer.
Ansonsten ist 21:9 auch ne geile sache mMn aber nur in der große Auflösung (hab beides gehabt).

Wenns nach mir gehen würde dann würde ich mir einfach den UD erstmal holen und anschauen zurück geht immer.
Wenn der UC88 nicht bald irgentwo wieder verfügbar ist werd ich mir den UD auch mal reinziehen.


----------



## gecco (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

Und was wäre mit dem?
BenQ BL3200PTals Alternative?
BenQ BL3200PT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

Zu langsam.
Für Spiele nur bedingt tauglich musst mal bei Prad oder TFTCentral schauen gerade der Lag ist mächtig hoch bei dem gewesen wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Knappe 27MS Signalverzögerung sollte schon wie Gummi sein.


----------



## h0nk (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

Benq xl2730z dann evtl?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gecco (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

Super Monitor,aber TN Panel,Blickwinkelproblem aber schneller als die anderen.Was aber kein Nachteil sein soll,sehr viele Gamer haben einen (Asus) mit TN Panel!
LCD Monitors IPS vs TN Panel difference - YouTube
Versteht mich nicht falsch,ich nehme mir jeden hier genannten Monitor vor, schaue,vergleiche aber um meinen genannten Preis(550) ist es halt sehr schwer!
Es hat jeder vorzüge in eine andere Richtung,der eine in die Bildgrösse,der nächste in die Bildquali,der andere in der Auflösung,der nächste ist wieder sehr schnell von der Bildfolge her,und dann ist da noch die Austattung,usw!
Ich bin einer der sehr lange überlegt was er sich kauft,früher hätte ich den erstbesten genommen;aber ich hab ja das Teil dann wieder ein paar Jahre und ich kann mich sehr schwer von Dingen trennen!(Hab jetzt immer noch meinen Samsung T220,und den gibts schon eine weile).

Ich hab mir mal die Bilddiagonalen rausgemessen,
bei einem 34er 21:9 (LG 34UM68)wären es ungefähr 79,4 x 34
bei einem 27er 16:9 (LG 27UD68)wären es ungefähr 60,0 x 33,6

jetzt hab ich bei 22 Zoll 47,5 x 29,5!
In der Höhe ist es jetzt nicht die grösse Welt,in der breite bei 21:9 schon sehr breit aber was komisch ist das beim LG 29UM68(Bilddiagonale ca. 67,7 x 29) mir die höhe doch schon sehr fehlt!
Der zugewinn in der Breite von 16:9 zu 21:9 ist schon extrem.
Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler
Als erstes lege ich Wert auf Bildquali,Auflösung,dann auf Schnelligkeit,dann auf Ausstattung!
Er sollte halbwegs Zukunftssicher sein,wenn man das heute noch sagen kann!
Das 21:9er Format hat grossteil LG gepachtet,man weiß nicht ob die anderen nachziehen,aber es wäre ein geiles Format!
In der Höhe schenken sie sich alle nichts!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Monitor 27-34 Zoll, Format, Auflösung Dilemma(21:9,16:9,-2560x1080, 3440x1440, 2560x1440, 3840x2160)*

Dann nimm 16:9 gerade für gelegenheitszocker die mMn bessere wahl weil wenn du (gehe jetzt davon mal aus) einfach ne runde zocken willst soll es auch Out of Box  gehen und nicht nen gefrikel sein weil spiel X im jahr 2016 immer noch kein 21:9 von sich aus unterstützt.

Ausserdem haste dir doch die entscheidung schon selbst genommen mit Auflösung und Bild also 4K vor 2560x1080p
Zukunftsicher mit 4K und Freesync  und durch IPS auch super Bild.


Komisch ist das nich 29" passt einfach nicht zu 21:9 weil die Höhe sehr fehlt.
Deshalb würd ich unter 34" garnicht an 21:9 denken.

LG,Asus,Acer,AOC,Iiyama,Dell alle haben 21:9 Monitore also ne ordentliche Auswahl sollte es da geben.(preislich bedingt dann wohl weniger )


Das kenn ich mit dem lange übelegen das ist auch so ein Teufelskreis einfach machen und gut die eigenschafft hab ich nämlich auch mit dem ewig überlegen das kann man schon unter krankheit zählen lol.
Eh man ne Entscheidung getroffen hat vergeht bei mir auch immer Zeit wo andere einmal durch de Foren fliegen und XY dann einfach bestellen.

Mein Rat bestell einfach ein und gut überleg da nicht so lange sonst bestellst nie was
Zurück geht immer bei nicht gefallen und nen Kopf reist dir da auch keiner ab.

Blos wie gesagt der BenQ ist auch wenn du wenig zockst wohl kein Spaßmacher beim Spielen falls die entscheidung auf den treffen sollte.

Wenn du nicht erstaund bist von dem neuen dann weis ich es nicht der Samsung T220 ist ja auch nicht es beste gewesen.
Der war ja noch nicht mal FullHD da wird dir alles andere wie ne andere Welt vor kommen^^


----------

